

What does a single day of Flickr uploads look like as real photos? - winniechimp
http://blog.infochimps.com/2011/11/17/our-changing-relationship-to-photographs/

======
kghose
But, these are not from the same person.

We do probably take many, many more photos in digital (I know I do) but I
don't know if the quantity for professionals has changed.

They probably took lots and lots of shots and fliped through them to find the
right expression/moment even when they used film.

The main expense for professionals has probably shifted from film stock to
camera body/lens.

~~~
mfringel
Q: "What's the difference between an amateur photographer and a pro
photographer?"

A: "An amateur shows you every shot they took."

------
jimworm
Makes one wonder what it'd look like if it was based on facebook instead.

~~~
simonb
If the artist was precise (if you look at the coverage of the exhibition you
will find numbers ranging from 1 to 3M, both of which are significantly too
low [0]), it would take about 50 more rooms (there are about 5M new photos
uploaded to Flickr/day vs. 250M to FB [1]).

[0] Rough extrapolation based on
[http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/01/12/internet-2010-in-
numbers...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/01/12/internet-2010-in-numbers/) and
a 20% growth rate <http://www.kullin.net/2010/09/flickr-5-billion-photos/>

[1] [http://www.quora.com/How-many-photos-are-uploaded-to-
Faceboo...](http://www.quora.com/How-many-photos-are-uploaded-to-Facebook-
each-day)

